# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  صفات عباد الرحمن: الصدق

## محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد

*صفات عباد الرحمن: الصدق**الإيمان أساسه الصِدق, والنِفاق أساسه الكذب، و المؤمن الصادق, صادق مع نفسه, وصادق مع ربه, وصادق مع الناس**و يقول بعض العلماء: صِدق في اللسان, وصِدق في العمل, وصِدق في الحال؛**قال تعالى :**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَكُونُواْ مَعَ الصَّادِقِين {119} التوبة.**اتقوا الله وراقبوه بأداء فرائضه وتجنب حدوده، وكونوا في الدنيا من أهل ولاية الله وطاعته، تكونوا في الآخرة مع الصادقين في الجنة.[1]**و قال تعالى :**مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ… 23 الأحزاب**        من المؤمنين رجال أوفوا بعهودهم مع الله تعالى، وصبروا على البأساء والضراء وحين البأس, ليَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ…24 الأحزاب,  ليثيب الله أهل الصدق بسبب صدقهم وبلائهم.**       قال القشيري: الصادقون هم السابقون الأولون، كأبي بكر وعمر وغيرهما، والصدق: استواء السِّرِّ والعلانية، وهو عزيز، وكما يكون في الأقوال يكون في الأحوال، وهو أتَمُّ. [2]**وفي حديث رواه ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : عليكم بالصدق، إن الصدق يهدي إلى البر وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة وما يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب صديقا، و إياكم والكذب، وإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار وما يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا[3].**قال ذو النون المصري : الصدق سيف الله تعالى, ما وضع على شي إلا قطعه.[4]**قال ابن خضرويه : من أراد أن يكون الله تعالى معه, فليلزم الصدق, فان الله تعالى مع الصادقين[5].**عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال :…أوصاني خليلي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أوصاني أن لا أخاف في الله لومة لائم, وأوصاني أن أقول الحق وإن كان مرا…[6]**قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه – عليك بالصدق وإن قتلك وقال أيضاً: قد يبلغ الصادق بصدقه. ما لا يبلغه الكاذب باحتياله. وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: أربع من كن فيه فقد ربح: الصدق والحياء وحسن الخلق والشكر. وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله: ما كذبت مذ علمت أن …الكذب يشين صاحبه**محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد بن الشيخ الحسانيعن موقع صفات عباد الرحمنhttp://www.ibadou-arrahmane.com/** ——————————  ———————**جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن الطبري[1]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[2]**رواه البخاري ومسلم[3]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[4]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[5]**الترغيب والترهيب المنذري 3/306[6]*

----------

